# Ipv d2 75 w or evic vt mini 60w



## dwayne19420 (23/10/15)

Hey all 
Please help me... I'm scratching my head and cannot make my mind up.
I'm planning on pulling some long hours to get some funds.
Amongst my expenses I'm planning to upgrade my gear current istick mini ego one mega.
Been looking at the ipv d2 and the evic vt mini 60w, I like them both but can only buy one... sigh I'm definitely getting a Goblin mini tank need somthing to power it. . Any ways Wich would you guys n girls suggest I get I'm stumped.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buan Stanley (23/10/15)

Ipv 


Take me to the clouds


----------



## Zegee (23/10/15)

Evic upgradeable to 75 was and has bypass better screen 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wazarmoto (23/10/15)

Evic for sho

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (23/10/15)

I went for the ipv d2. I regret not going for the sigelei 75 though


----------



## MorneW (24/10/15)

Evic vt, I have one and it's awesome, so awesome I had to buy the wife one. Lol. And she's not easy to impress


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (24/10/15)

Evic Mini for sure. Upgradeable.


----------



## Eyeball (24/10/15)

The VT screen is awesome but the D2 just sits better in your hand. I personally prefer the D2


----------



## element0709 (24/10/15)

I have a evic vtc combo up for sale shortly if u're interested


----------



## Zegee (24/10/15)

Price

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## element0709 (24/10/15)

Zegee said:


> Price
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



R1000 for combo

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/joytech-evic-vtc-mini-combo-battery-and-juice.t16139/#post-283701


----------



## dwayne19420 (24/10/15)

element0709 said:


> R1000 for combo
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/joytech-evic-vtc-mini-combo-battery-and-juice.t16139/#post-283701


Would love to have it unfortunately payday is only next week for me sigh... stuff doesn't hang around long on here. 
It's a good deal though. . 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (24/10/15)

I'd definitely go for the VTC over the D2. There seems to be some issue with the D2 not being able to step down in normal wattage mode, not sure exactly what this means but as far as I can gather you need to build your coil in a particular way to get the power you want, which is not how a regulated mod should work.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (24/10/15)

D2 battery life seems to be a bit longer for me but the VTC mini is the one I will choose out of the 2 overall


----------



## Cave Johnson (24/10/15)

@dwayne19420 Have gotten both of these in the past two weeks and my vote goes to the eVic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dwayne19420 (24/10/15)

Cave Johnson said:


> @dwayne19420 Have gotten both of these in the past two weeks and my vote goes to the eVic.


Thanks Cave iv made the choice evic for the win... can't wait to get one 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (24/10/15)

dwayne19420 said:


> Thanks Cave iv made the choice evic for the win... can't wait to get one
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



You're welcome. Enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

